# an die 6.6 fahrer



## walo (10. Juni 2009)

sali,
mein hintere felge ist auf der antriebsseite ziemlich verkratzt und dies bis auf die mitte der speichenlänge.



andere seite


 
eigentlich ists ja klar, dass das von der kette kommt.
jedoch will mir das nicht so rein laufen. meine kette ist nicht locker oder sonst was. des weiteren fahre ich vorne niemals auf dem kleinen wenns schüttelt.......
nunja, denoch muss es von der kette kommen.
kennt ihr das ? mir ist das neu.
ist mein x7 schaltwerk zu schwach in der spannung?
vielleicht habt ihr ja ne antwort.
gruss


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Juni 2009)

kann man ja schlecht beurteilen, aber es könnte schon an der kettenspannung liegen.. an meinem ss ist sowas nicht der fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (11. Juni 2009)

werde  meinen kompletten antrieb am wochenende umbauen. mein schaltwerk+ kette hats  sowiesohinter sich.
zum thema hab ich hier noch ein interessantes vid. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/69890/


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Juni 2009)

hat ja schon ein wenig spiel der hinterbau vom giant. zumindest wirkt es so teilweise.
ansonsten haben wir wieder eins gelernt: beim treten --> kein kettenschlagen


----------



## iRider (11. Juni 2009)

walo schrieb:


> sali,
> mein hintere felge ist auf der antriebsseite ziemlich verkratzt und dies bis auf die mitte der speichenlänge.
> .....



Was ich komisch finde ist dass die Kette an der Felge und nicht am Reifen schleift. Der sollte doch deutlich breiter sein als die Felge.


----------



## walo (11. Juni 2009)

eben, vorallem fahr ich so gut wie immer 2.5er.

im prinzip kanns ja nur so sein, das mirs den käfig(medium), wenn die kette auf dem kleinen ritzel ist,ziemlich nach innen schlägt und die kette dabei abartige "radien"  vollführt.
nunja,so irgendwie halt ;-)


----------

